# Does using Chromecast count as tethering data?



## cypher79 (Mar 4, 2017)

I just moved house and can't get broadband here, so I upgraded my phone contract to unlimited data + 30gb tethering to other devices.

Would streaming videos from my phone to TV via Chromecast count towards that 30gb tethering limit? 

I have googled this, but can't seem to find a straight answer...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 4, 2017)

The answer is "maybe"... it depends on their definition. Probably yes, but I've observed that phone providers are way lax on tethering these days (reasonably enough IMO). I'd try it. 30 gig is enough anyway surely?


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 4, 2017)

I think chromecast needs wifi, as it pulls direct from the Internet.

For instance, if I play music on mine, I can then turn my phone off and the music still plays.

So it would be tethered data.


----------



## Mojofilter (Mar 4, 2017)

It would.

If you can play the video on your phone and cast your entire screen (I think this is possible) then I'm 99% sure it wouldn't.

Although it probably wouldn't look great.

.


----------

